# Turkey Day Report



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

shot low. broke a leg. she ran off limping First one I ever shot and lost. Stupid stupid mistake. Nobodys fault but my own.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I know how you feel several years ago i shot a spike during bow season, hit high and in shoulder very little blood trail and finally lost it and never did find the deer and that is a sick feeling I hope I don't experience again. just don't like to wound an animal and not recover it but it happens to even the best on occasion


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*hate when that happens*

Lost a 6 pointer one time. Shot low and on the run. Had a good trail but never found him.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

At least you didn't break yer rifle going thru an ATM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> At least you didn't break yer rifle going thru an ATM


 prolly drop it out of the tree this evening knowing my luck


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Treed,
Are you allowed to use dogs down in NC, while deer hunting.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry to hear you didn't find her Treed -- maybe you'll stumble into her today if you go out -- lacking that, the best you can hope for is that some other hunter found her & got a "windfall" -- nobody likes to lose em, but $hit happens -- wishing you better luck today.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

In the eastern part of NC ya can JIGMAKER, of course there are boundaries more clearly stated in the regs book. 

Yeah Judy, I hope so. This place Im huntin has a hex on me. For ever and ever I never saw deer there, now I see them all the time. Ive missed 3 there, wounded that one yesterday and killed one. Ive only missed two other deer in my life. One was the very first one I ever shot at when I was 14 years old. The other was turned around and shooting at a wierd angle....once I got reloaded and my chair turned. I dropped it in its tracks. I dont have any trouble anywhere else I hunt. This place for some reason makes me miss em. I knew I spent all of last season WATCHING instead of SHOOTING lol


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I hate to say it, but shoot enough deer and its bound to happen eventually. I've killed 60-70 deer, and had 4 or 5 where I drew blood and never found the deer. Sometimes a little blood, sometimes alot......Especially hunting eastern NC, its hardly ever a cake walk putting one down cleanly. Always a chance she'll survive it, if you did just hit her leg.....Dad shot a big bodied buck 3 years ago, 6 point (4 on one side, huge forked spike on the other) whose right rear leg was completely busted from and old injury. The deer came charging in hard on 3 legs to a grunt call, tore up a tree, and even snort wheezed before Dad shot it!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Treed, if you keep hunting the same area you might run back in to the same deer and can finish the job. Whitetail are hardy animals, I have seen animals that have been injured make it through the winter. I have been watching one deer that broke his leg a few years back. Now he walks with a stiff limp in his back leg, but he has a trophy eight point rack. To bad he is in a no hunting area or I'd try to take him my self.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I made up for it this evening. Clean shot from a comfortable position. Neck shot, no ruined meat. Werent very big, but idc, I wacthed more deer last year than I ever have, and didnt pull the trigger bc i didnt see one I wanted. Needed one (in this case 2 or 3 that size lol) for the freezer. Ran out this past year cause I didnt shoot ne last year.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

WTG!!! those smaller ones are more tender!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol yeah. I have no mercy this year. Ill feel bad next year and be selective, then the next year Ill blast em. I give em a break every other year lol. Hard to be selective on a 50 acre farm that has hunting pressure on all sides.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Sounds like you found quite a spot to hunt.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Lotta deer filter through the area. Good thing is, seems the property is small, and while the bucks might run does across the property, its kind of segregated. Seems as if theres a small group that hang out on the west side and a small ground that hang out on the east side of the property. Two different bedding areas, lots to eat (farmer leaves beans for them and plants rye and millet and such), and somewhat of an oasis between housing developments.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yep i have a few places where if it is brown its down and my other places only the nice ones


----------

